# Lakenvelders?



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Has anyone kept these before? What are they like? Now that I have a free range pasture they've caught my attention but there seems scant little information on them. Some say they're flighty, some say they aren't. Thoughts?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't have lakenvelders but I do have two other flighty breeds. Andalusians and silver gray dorkings. They are neurotic and quite irritating. They make a big to do about nothing in the coop at night. I guess it depends on how much drama you want. Lol. I prefer a more sociable breed.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Also my silver gray dorking rooster is so paranoid and neurotic we named him alex jones. He is trying to convince the other chickens that the coop is a FEMA camp lol.


----------

